# Frage zu folgendem Java-Skript (HP-Login)



## korni (16. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, was ich bei diesem Skript ändern muss damit, wenn Benutzername1 mit Passwort1 eingegeben wird "login1.htm", wenn Benutzername2 mit Passwort2 eingegeben wird "login2.htm" usw. geöffnet wird?

Hier das Skript:


```
function verify(){
checkname = document.pass.passname.value
checkpass = document.pass.password.value
fullpass = checkname + " " + checkpass
marker = false

users = 3 
userlist = new Array
userlist[0] = "Name1 Passwort1"
userlist[1] = "Name2 Passwort2"
userlist[2] = "Name3 Passwort3"


for (i = 0; i < users; i++){
if (fullpass == userlist[i]){
opener.location = "login.htm" 
marker = true
}

}
if (marker == true){
window.close()
}
else {
alert(" Sie haben einen falschen Namen \n oder ein falsches Passwort angegeben.\n Bitte wiederholen Sie die Eingabe!")
}
}
```

_[Edit by Beni: Codetags eingefügt und verschoben.]_


----------



## Reality (16. Dez 2004)

Du hast dich wohl verirrt.
Java != JavaScript.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_(Programmiersprache)

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Java - Gesicht (17. Dez 2004)

ändere diese Zeile

opener.location = "login.htm" 

in diese

opener.location = "login" + i + ".htm"


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Dez 2004)

Dann müssen die Login-Seiten aber mocjt

login1.html
login2.html 
login3.html

heisen, sondern

login0.html
login1.html
login2.html


Andere Frage: Was beabsichtigst du mit nem java-script login? Wenn du ihn mit java-script machst kannst du ihn gleich weglassen da eh jeder user den username und das password sieht..


----------



## adsci (17. Dez 2004)

hi korni!

abgesehen davon, dass javascript nix mit java zu tun hat (also eher falsches forum  ) ist ein login mit javascript eine sehr schlechte alternative. jeder halbwegs wissende guckt in den quelltext und sieht dort alle logins + passwörter.

javascript wird im browser ausgeführt und nicht auf dem server 

adsci


----------



## Fisch-Dick (17. Dez 2004)

@adsci

Bissle Billaug oder was?

Genau das gleiche hat der drüber schon geschrieben und 
das es kein Java steht weiter oben schon.

 :autsch:                            :autsch:                              :autsch:


----------

